# Frozen Few instructions



## Rag1 (Jan 2, 2008)

So, what are the rules, what are we to cook?
Is this a pure beauty contest to make the best picture (what else could it be, duh).
Hows this supposed to work?


----------



## Griff (Jan 2, 2008)

For rules (we use the term loosely), see:
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11871


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 2, 2008)

So I'm guessing the "nearly final" rules are now final.  What do you want entries photographed on?  Plate, styrofoam container ?????


----------



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2008)

Bowhnter2 said:
			
		

> Was the entry fee just for the t-shirt, cuz I obviously missed that?
> 
> It does get below freezing down here ya know.
> 
> Don't know if or what I would be cooking yet, but if so can I get in?


The fee was to cover the shirts and the cost of shipping the prizes...


----------



## oompappy (Jan 3, 2008)

So, are we to document the whole cook?, or, Just the finished products? or, photos of meat in snow?

How many pics per category? Limit to number of pics?  :?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2008)

One "offical" pic per entry...but feel free to take more and post them later..


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 3, 2008)

nudity permitted?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 4, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> nudity permitted?



I just threw up a little in my mouth!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 4, 2008)

It probably wouldn't be the worst thing in the world for either of the brain trusts to call in to the show next Tuesday and talk about the contest again to bring us up to speed.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking to fill some dead space...I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 4, 2008)

Not really, anyone who listened yesterday will tell you that I can go for an hour with no help from anyone...well, except for my brief interview with John Clayton from ESPN...but other then that, the show was all me!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Not really, anyone who listened yesterday will tell you that I can go for an hour with no help from anyone...well, except for my brief interview with John Clayton from ESPN...but other then that, the show was all me!


Yeah see my other post where you call me fat  

And as far as the go for an hour all by yourself without help...I'll save that one for another section.


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Nick, I didn't mean just any nudity, I meant me.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah now Nick threw up in his mouth alot


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Greg, are you cooking in this? If not, come on over and take my pictures! I am actually cooking for a job that day. It is a superbowl party. I am going to do turkey/ meat loaf / ribs/ and beans. I am hoping for 65 and sunny! :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Smokinlicous would like to do a pod cast of the Frozen Few event. The idea they have is to schedule each team to call the 800 number at a designated date and time during the event. They  would then live record them and edit everyone once complete. Then they  could post a "Frozen Few Pod Cast" on their site! They would like to do the interviews on Saturday, February 2nd in the afternoon and on Sunday, February 3rd in the morning. Anyone interested can call this number 800-941-5054  over the next couple of weeks and sign-up for a date/time.
It’s a toll free number and smokinlicous has been a gracious sponsor for this event so it would be nice if we as a group could give them something back.
Thanks 
Wittdog

BTW the t shirts should be ready this week….


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 17, 2008)

So, are the final rules the version post by Griff dated 11/17/07?
I don't want to get all done cooking only to find out Camel meat is not allowed, or something like that.   
Just a random thought, but doesn't a newspaper in the photo shot semi-identify the member? A shot of the New York Times wouldn't point to JB, or me for that matter.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 17, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> So, are the final rules the version post by Griff dated 11/17/07?
> I don't want to get all done cooking only to find out Camel meat is not allowed, or something like that.
> Just a random thought, but doesn't a newspaper in the photo shot semi-identify the member? A shot of the New York Times wouldn't point to JB, or me for that matter.


Take a bunch of pics...email them to the offical poster....with one clearly marked as your entry......


----------



## wittdog (Jan 17, 2008)

One of the judges suggested


I'm thinkin yall ought to require at least 3 or 4 picks of the cookin progress & 1 for the main entry. Us judges only need to see the main entry


----------



## oompappy (Jan 17, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> One of the judges suggested
> 
> 
> I'm thinkin yall ought to require at least 3 or 4 picks of the cookin progress & 1 for the main entry. Us judges only need to see the main entry



Yea, I was wondering about the one pic per entry. 
Rule #2 says...



			
				rules said:
			
		

> 2. It really is the Frozen Few. *Proof of snow on the ground or
> temperatures below 32* at the time of the cook must be submitted*.
> (Thatâ€™s 0* C for the Canuks). Entries that cannot establish proof
> of snow on the ground or temperatures below 32* will be disqualified
> from the Frozen Few and automatically entered in the â€œSouthern Comfortâ€


----------



## wittdog (Jan 17, 2008)

Clarification...take a bunch of pics...send a bunch but have one marked as your official entry...for judging....

How does that sound to everyone?
Glad you like the shirt.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 18, 2008)

brian j said:
			
		

> what is the criteria by which the pictures will be judged?





			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Frozen Few Rules (nearly final version)
> 
> This is a fun virtual bbq winter competition. It is primarily for those of us that cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be disqualified and automatically entered in the â€œSouthern Comfortâ€


----------



## Unity (Jan 18, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> > 6. Photos will be submitted to Unity who will then assign numbers to assure anonymity. He will be the Official Re-Poster. *Unity will shortly let us know what email address to mail the photo to*


Email photos to *jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net*. 

--John
(Pay no heed to the rumor that I like to play around with Photoshop.)


----------

